# There will be lots of pics



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

We have a blizzard headed our way. :smow:
We are expecting 2+ feet of snow  Jake won't know what to do with himself.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Sounds like fun - but keep safe, and have the torches and candles ready just in case!


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Oh wow Donna, that's a lot of snowKeep safe


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

we are getting that snow right now up toronto way...it is really really bad out there!! and it is coming down faster than the plows can keep up


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

and so it beings. 









Stay safe, bet Lady loves it!!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady does love the snow! it is coming down in buckets now....looks like we are going to get more than what they had originally anticipated...talks of 70cm before it stops now. we have already hit 45


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

WOW!!! We have not had any real accumulation in two years. It is hard to picture 2 feet by this time tomorrow. 
Jake loving it so much is the only thing that makes this acceptable in my book. Oh and i got a snow day which is still fun even at 42.


----------



## Very muddy (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow - that's an awful lot of snow! That's an amazing amount! Hope you and jake get to enjoy. X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing some more pictures, but also concerned for you guys. 
Take good care and don't loose your 'poos in the drifts!


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Take care ladies xxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

It's really going good now.They have upped us to 3 feet.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Its still coming down here too! Here was my car at 3 pm









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

OK, you have definitely had some snow.
I advise staying very close to home and drinking lots of hot chocolate!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Hope you all keep warm and safe.. and that it is over quickly.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Brrrrrrrrrrr........ Has it stopped ????? Hope you can enjoy it and don't have to go anywhere, more dogs with attached snow balls lol xx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm in love with Jake! Just look at that cute cheeky face!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Look at that car


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

No Pictures yet but we have about 2 feet and it is going to snow for six more hours. We still have electricity thankfully. 
Hope you are doing ok up there Mo.

(pictures to come once I can get him out.)


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

this is what he had to climb through to get out. He did better than I did!



























those are cars


















jake's house









poo angels everywhere


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh heavens. Can't believe the amount of snow  and you are not done yet! Thank goodness you still have power. Great pics of Jake in the snow. Are those icicles hanging from the roof?


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Good grief - snow! Glad you are ok Donna, has it stopped yet?
Love the pic of Jake on strike 'No mom, I don't wanna go home yet!'


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow...you guys got hit bad. Here are some snow pics from last night here.


















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Yes. It is so cold and the wind is terrible. 400,000+ people across New England with out power. My son is thrilled his is making a ton of money walking up and down the street shoveling. 

poos love snow



























Jake sends a big thank you to the person I think it was Dawn who mentioned warming the towels in the dryer and wrapping him up!


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Wow look at your snow! But more importantly look at gorgeous Jake!! He is just divine! As others have said make sure you and gorgeous pooch stay safe


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Lady would blend in the snow Amanda!! You have a ton, she is so scrummy and looks like she is enjoying herself! Make sure you guys stay safe and warm too!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks! We just shoveled again and now are snuggly and warming up!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lady is lovely too! Amanda, have you got her clipped really short recently?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Who is the black poo?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

RuthMill said:


> Lady is lovely too! Amanda, have you got her clipped really short recently?


Yes she is clipped super close...she had become quite matted. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Who is the black poo?



that is my mom's poo Penny. She is a month older than Jake. Same dad, different moms.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

lady amanda said:


> Thanks! We just shoveled again and now are snuggly and warming up!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


me too Mo. I am not going to shovel again this year!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I agree! So over winter.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lady looks great!! Love the close cut! 

Penny is gorgeous!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Some serious snow going onion in the US and Canada, puts our recent little flurry to shame! 

The 'Poos look like they are having a great time and good to see they have their coats on too (Mo, is that one you made for Lady?).


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes that is the one I made her Clare... still no sleeves but she seems to like it better than the one I had bought her. I think I may still invest in an equafleece. Good spotting. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Mo you made that coat? Very talented  The equafleece is good but it does nothing to help the face


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh..snow face...took cute! Yes I made that coat for her she hates the type of coat I had bought her...but seems to love the more over body type...I think she would like the equafleece....but yes...snow bear faces will always be a problem. Lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Jake hates putting it on. He does not fight me but he doesn't really help either. It really does help though.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Mo you made that coat? Very talented  The equafleece is good but it does nothing to help the face


I'm coming like a thief in the night to take Jake... I have to have him!!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Ok the end of the saga.... I think i have splashed enough pics up here so the last two from the Blizzard of 2013

last night after all his bunny hopping through the snow.









and this morning hitting a dead end in a snow blower trail....









the pictures I missed was him then jumping up on that snow, running out and doing his business and me having to trudge through the snow, as I am to fat to walk on top, and pick it up!!! Got to love our poos!!! (no pun intended)


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Don't we all love a sleepy 'poo! Jake is such a sweet boy! That's a lot of snow!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh don't think I've seen snow like that here since I was a child.... And I'm stressing that I'm working tonight, it was snowing earlier but didn't stick, now it's just rain. 
They both look to be loving it. Mo is that your car covered in snow ?? Hope that's the end of it for you both.... Roll on spring xx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

We can hardly complain about rain and mud and more mud and much more mud - when looking at what you people are having to contend with.
So looking forward to better weather...
Jake's snoozie face is just asking to be kissed!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes Karen that was my car. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Jake is soooo cute!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

